# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  عدم امتداد التعويضات المنصوص عليها في قانون الجمارك إلى الورثة:

## القارئة

*جمارك – التعويضات المنصوص عليها في المادة 122 من قانون الجمارك هي من قبيل العقوبات التكميلية التي تنطوى على عنصر التعويض، ولا يحكم بها إلا على مرتكبي الجريمة فلا تمتد إلى ورثتهم، مخالفة الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر خطأ – علة ذلك.*
*المحكمة :*
وحيث إن ما ينعاه الطاعنون على الحكم الطعون فيه الخطأ في تطبيق القانون وفي بيان ذلك يقولون إن التعويضات المنصوص عليها في المادة 122 من قانون الجمارك –رقم 66 لسنة 1963 المعدل بالقانون رقم 75 لسنة 1980 – هي من قبيل العقوبات التكميلية التي تنطوى على عنصر التعويض، ولا يحكم بها إلا على مرتكبي الجريمة فلا تمتد إلى ورثتهم، وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر وقضي برفض دعواهم ببراءة ذمتهم من بلغ التعويض المحكوم به على مورثهم بعد صدور قرار النيابة العامة بتاريخ 20/9/1993 بإنقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بوفاته، فإنه يكون معيباً بما يستوجب نقضه.
وحيث إن هذا النعي سديد ، ذلك أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جري على اعتبار التعويضات المنصوص عليها في القوانين المتعلقة بالضرائب والرسوم ومن بينها قانون الجمارك من قبيل العقوبات التكميلية التي تنطوى على عنصر التعويض وأجاز نظراً لتوافر هذا العنصر تدخل الخزانة العامة أمام المحكمة الجنائية بطلب الحكم ثم الطعن في الحكم الذي يصدر بشأنه وإذ كان هذا النظر الصحيح في القانون ذلك بأن الصفة المختلطة للجزاءات المقررة بالقوانين آنفة الذكر يختلط فيها معنى الزجر والردع المستهدف من توقيع العقوبات بما في ذلك التشديد في حالة العود بالتعويض المدني للخزانة جبراً للضرر، وهذه الصفة المختلطة تجعل من المتعين أن يطبق في شأنها – باعتبارها عقوبة – القواعد القانونية العامة في شأن العقوبات ويترتب على ذلك أنه لايجوز الحكم بها إلا من المحكمة الجنائية وحدها دون المحكمة المدنية وأن المحكمة تحكم بها من تلقاء نفسها بغير توقف على تدخل الخزانة العامة ولا يقضي بها إلا على مرتكبي الجريمة فاعلين أصليين أو شركاء دون سواهم فلا تمتد إلى ورثتهم ولا المسئولين عن الحقوق المدنية، وتلتزم المحكمة في تقديرها الحدود التي رسمها القانون، ولأنها لا تقوم إلا على الدعوى الجنائية فإن وفاة المتهم بارتكاب الجريمة يترتب عليه انقضاء الدعوى عملاً بالمادة 14 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، كما تنقضي أيضا بمضي المدة المقررة في المادة 15 من ذات القانون ولا تسري في شأنها أحكام اعتبار المدعي بالحق المدني تاركاً دعواه. لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه المؤيد للحكم الابتدائي قد خالف هذا النظر وقضي برفض دعوى الطاعنين ببراءة ذمة مورثهم وذمتهم كورثة له من التعويض المحكوم به على مورثهم كعقوبة تكميلية في الجنحة رقم 1427 لسنة 85 جنح الميناء حال أن النيابة العامة أمرت بتاريخ 20/9/1993 بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية فيها بوفاته فإنه يكون قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون مما يعيبه ويوجب تقضه دون حاجة لبحث باقي أسباب الطعن.
وحيث إن الموضوع صالح للفصل فيه، ولما تقدم فإنه يتعين إلغاء الحكم المستأنف والقضاء بمطلب الدعوى ببراءة ذمة الطاعنين من مبلغ 565ر312794  جنيه.
*(محكمة النقض – الدائرة المدنية والتجارية – الطعن رقم 202 لسنة 67ق – جلسة 12/3/2009).*

----------

